# Keeping Harris hawks



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

hi , i ahve been reserchng intogetting a B.O.P the last 1-2 years and have finally decided to get a harris hawk, i reaserched alot of things but reserched mainly on barn owls , i have decided to geta harris hawk , but im not in a rush, i just wanted some one to explain to me what all of the equipement does and how it goes together e.g. swivels, jessies, anklets etc. also i neeed some info about when not to and when to fly the bird ( eg when it goes into moult) how do you know it is in moult ?i have readthat the terrain you fly your bird in has to be suitable for the birds but what terrain does a harris ned? any more info appreciated. i have 2 mentours aswell btw lol.

Ismail


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i would highly reccomend you PM loveforlizards as she has two and a barny so is IMO verry knowladgable x


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi you need to do alot more research by the sound of things(dont take offence) I have kept these beautiful animals and they need a lot of care.
the harris hawk is a good starting bird but but by no means a easy option. You neen to weigh the bird every day to keep the weight corect .I will send you some website adds over the weekend that will help and one is a fourum so you will be able to chat to people


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

I was speaking to some falconers who dose shows at Ardingly (South Of England show) and also my college open days.. i asked about keeping BOP and a lady suggested to me.. look for a falconry club and fly there birds and get the experience before you go off & get your own. Also you wont have the responsibility of keeping the bird weighing them etc you'd be able to get hands on experience before you jump in.. and if you get bored of it.. then you haven't lost anything and you don't have to re home the bird.

Just an idea, i know some people might not suggest that, but that's how im going to do it! 

P7.


----------



## Spadger (Jun 16, 2009)

*Harris Hawks*

Hi mate 
the best way to learn this kind of thing is to volunteer at a BoPrey Centre that way you will get all the knowledge you need without having to pay for it, plus dont forget to ask your mentors as many questions as you can think of , really they should have covered most of what you have asked if they have been mentoring you for 2 years ( not having a go just saying),

You could always look in on the IFF (International Falconry Forum) its a bit more specialised. No offence to this forum I have come from there to here to learn about reptiles, something I know sod all about lol, but I do know Birds of Prey.

ATB 
Spadger


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

Also a couple of books that will explain a lot of what you want know are

Understanding a Bird of prey - Nick Fox

The Harris Hawk - Lee willian Harris

Falconry Basics - Tony Hall

But as already said alongside all the reading, it is advisable to get some hands on experience before you buy a bird.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

reptismail said:


> hi , i ahve been reserchng intogetting a B.O.P the last 1-2 years and have finally decided to get a harris hawk, i reaserched alot of things but reserched mainly on barn owls , i have decided to geta harris hawk , but im not in a rush, i just wanted some one to explain to me what all of the equipement does and how it goes together e.g. swivels, jessies, anklets etc. also i neeed some info about when not to and when to fly the bird ( eg when it goes into moult) how do you know it is in moult ?i have readthat the terrain you fly your bird in has to be suitable for the birds but what terrain does a harris ned? any more info appreciated. i have 2 mentours aswell btw lol.
> 
> Ismail


Expect a PM soon-ish :lol2:



Pirate7 said:


> I was speaking to some falconers who dose shows at Ardingly (South Of England show) and also my college open days.. i asked about keeping BOP and a lady suggested to me.. look for a falconry club and fly there birds and get the experience before you go off & get your own. Also you wont have the responsibility of keeping the bird weighing them etc you'd be able to get hands on experience before you jump in.. and if you get bored of it.. then you haven't lost anything and you don't have to re home the bird.
> 
> Just an idea, i know some people might not suggest that, but that's how im going to do it!
> 
> P7.


and


Spadger said:


> Hi mate
> the best way to learn this kind of thing is to volunteer at a BoPrey Centre that way you will get all the knowledge you need without having to pay for it, plus dont forget to ask your mentors as many questions as you can think of , really they should have covered most of what you have asked if they have been mentoring you for 2 years ( not having a go just saying),
> 
> You could always look in on the IFF (International Falconry Forum) its a bit more specialised. No offence to this forum I have come from there to here to learn about reptiles, something I know sod all about lol, but I do know Birds of Prey.
> ...


:no1:



Stumps said:


> Also a couple of books that will explain a lot of what you want know are
> 
> Understanding a Bird of prey - Nick Fox
> 
> ...


Another good 'un, more good books are The Complete Rabbit and Hare hawk by Martin Hollinshead, Falconry: The Art and Practice by Emma Ford and the revised edition of Phillip Glasiers legendary Falconry and Hawking.


----------

